# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > EastEnders > General >  AutoGraphs

## Layne

I sent for  signed cast pictures of Chrissie,Sam and Zoe (easier to use characters names) about a month ago, Has anyone else sent away for them any indicatio on how long it will take?
Thnkx
Luv ya
Layne
xxx

----------


## Meh

I don't know how long they take, but when you get them, can you post them on here?

----------


## Layne

What do ya mean, like scan them?And where should i post them?

----------


## Meh

Scan them and email them to me. I can post them on your behalf.

----------


## Layne

How can i e-mail them to you?I don't know what it is?
Sorry i know this is really off topic now!

----------


## Meh

When you get them, send them to this email address and I'll do the rest.

----------


## Layne

Okay Dokey!!I've also just sent away for jake,danny,dot and stacey i'll send you them as well if you want!

----------


## Meh

That'll be good. I'll create a thread for them.

----------


## AleX liddell

Is ent off for those 3 characters after christmas and still ahvent got a reply!!!

----------


## Princess

I sent away for loads last November. Michelle Ryan(Zoe) replied in a few weeks but I'm still waiting for Chrissie, Alfie and Dennis.

----------


## Meh

Layne, can you scan them in and email them so I can put them on the site for everyone?

----------


## Layne

Yeh course i'll do it now!!
I'll have to find my Kim Medcalf one first though, i can't remember where i put it!!!
Luv ya
Layne
x x x

Ps, it'll say on the photo's 'Heleyna' because that is my real name but everyone calls me Layne!!!(Nickname you know!) Well apart from my parents!
xxx

They are Sent! Please tell me when you have recieved them!

----------


## Meh

Hi Layne,

I got the email, but there were no autographs attached. Can you try again?

Thanks

Mordor

----------


## Layne

Sorry, i'v sent them agin hopefully it will work this time, where will you be posting them?
xxx

----------


## Meh

> Sorry, i'v sent them agin hopefully it will work this time, where will you be posting them?
> xxx


Yes, I got them! I'll put them online soon in a sticky.

----------


## hannah-mj

Right , i sent for lacey turners and louissa lyttons autograph today   :Cheer:  , so im gonna time how long it takes to get them x x x

----------


## barney2906

be prepared for a long wait! - i sent a request to louisa lytton on the 30th MArch and still have no replY!

----------


## Lisa321

Ok, I dont know if im just being an idiot but ive written the letter, asked 4 autograph blah blah and have two envolope the smae size. Do i write; say-
Kim Medcalf
*BBC Address here
postcode, watever*

and then on the other, write my own address? Do any of the envolopes need stamps?

And one more thing, Kims leaving, so am i too late now or not..?

xXx

----------


## Layne

> Ok, I dont know if im just being an idiot but ive written the letter, asked 4 autograph blah blah and have two envolope the smae size. Do i write; say-
> Kim Medcalf
> *BBC Address here
> postcode, watever*
> 
> and then on the other, write my own address? Do any of the envolopes need stamps?
> 
> And one more thing, Kims leaving, so am i too late now or not..?
> 
> xXx


Write the letter then put it inside an evelope(on this put the BBc addi!) then put another envelope inside with the letter (on this one wriite your own addi)
You only need to put one stampo on, it goes on the actual envelope your sending (the one with the BBC addi on)
Hope this helps
Send away from Kim's anyway, i don't think shes left yet!
Luv ya
Layne
x x x

----------


## adbjcs

:Smile:  


> be prepared for a long wait! - i sent a request to louisa lytton on the 30th MArch and still have no replY!


 a long wait? give her chance man. that was only 3 weeks ago. it took lacey 7 weeks to reply to me. you have to be patient.  :Smile:

----------


## Lisa321

> Write the letter then put it inside an evelope(on this put the BBc addi!) then put another envelope inside with the letter (on this one wriite your own addi)
> You only need to put one stampo on, it goes on the actual envelope your sending (the one with the BBC addi on)
> Hope this helps
> Send away from Kim's anyway, i don't think shes left yet!
> Luv ya
> Layne
> x x x


Thankyou Layne! :-)
xXx
Lisa

----------


## Meh

You can find autographs in this thread.

----------


## AleX liddell

I got sams this morning.i sent for hers and chrissies and zoes and jakes a month ago.I got zoes bk aswell

----------


## Layne

> I got sams this morning.i sent for hers and chrissies and zoes and jakes a month ago.I got zoes bk aswell


I've sent for zoe's twice, and i've still not had a reply, and it been over a month!!!
Luv ya
Layne
x x x

----------


## Lisa321

I sent Kims yesterdays, I only sent one to her because I want to see if I have done it right lol.
Has anyone actually received Tracy Anns/Chrissies autograph?
xox

----------


## wweisben

how you get them????

----------


## Lisa321

> how you get them????


Autographs? If you go to 
http://www.bbc.co.uk/eastenders/have...ani_0001.shtml 

I think that should take you to the place where you can send for eastenders cast autographs.
You have to send for them by letter.

xox
Lisa.. <3  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Layne

> 22/04/05: Perry Fenwick
>               Billy Murray
>               Charlotte Avery!


I got Perry Fenwicks and Charlotte Averys Today!!!  :Thumbsup:   :Readtherules:  
So that was what,excalty 7 days!!!
Coolies!

I really want my Chrissie one does anyone know how long it takes!
And i'm still waiting on Michelle Rayn!

Can someone please post dates (how long it takes) for certain actors to reply
thnkx
luv ya
layne 
xxx

----------


## callummc

I think ehere chrissy's concerned,i'd say like alfie also you'll be waiting till the 12th of never,and thats a long long time.Sorry but unlike a lot of other ee stars these 2 appear to be quite lazy when it comes to sending out autograghs.

----------


## boote001

wow,can you put lacey turners autograph on here?

----------


## Layne

> wow,can you put lacey turners autograph on here?


What do your mean?
You can view pics of autographs in General Pics Forum.
Welcome to the boards By the Way!

----------


## Layne

I got Michell Ryans and Billy Murray's today, i calculate how long they took in a bit!

----------


## Layne

If Michelle Ryans was from the first time i sent it, it took 53 days, if it was from the second time it took 17 days!
Billy Murray's took 14 days!
Yeh i'm happy, still waiting on alot tho!

----------


## callummc

take back what i said about tracy oberman my sister received her autograph this morning,so it's took between 9 and 12 months,i think its odd some of the big names reply quicker than others who havn't been there long,still no sign of shane ritchie this is gotta be 18 months now,not that she really likes him,she just wants a full collection

----------


## Layne

I got Wendy Richards on Saturday, along with Betty's (no cast photot though!) That took 19 days!

Today i sent a very nice long double sided letter to Joel Beckett asking for his autograph ( i also asked for Shanes and Hilda, i thought i might as well!)  but also informing him of the petition, i also included a picture of myself so he know who i am!


I have also sent for Nigel's and Letitia's

I really want tracy-ann's i hope it come soon, sent off for it ages ago!
Luv ya
Layne
x x x

----------


## AleX liddell

I got letitia s when she was doing her pantomime!!!

----------


## callummc

to fanatic,maybe wendys run out,you could try writing to the ee helpdesk,adress envelope the same but where you write the actors name put helpdesk,i've noticed on other forums people have wrote there and got cast picture,it's worth a try anyway.

----------


## hannah-mj

hiya!!!! my pc has been broke but i got louisa lyttons on 6th may!!! i was well exited lol! i thinkit came pretty quick , what does everyone else think? has anyone else recieved hers?

 Hannah 
x x x x x

----------


## Layne

> to fanatic,maybe wendys run out,you could try writing to the ee helpdesk,adress envelope the same but where you write the actors name put helpdesk,i've noticed on other forums people have wrote there and got cast picture,it's worth a try anyway.


yeh i will try that thanks!

----------


## JessieRocks

I sent off for Kats aka Jessie Wallace over a month ago. I'm still waiting. Has ne 1 got Kat's autograph yet. It's just me i'm impatient. I can't wait though

----------


## WattsRulee

Rite so basically im thinkin that when i sent off for Sharon, Dennis and chrissie that sharons will be first then dennis then chrissie? Chrissies hardly in it anemore so she shld be signin wen not workin lol!!!!

----------


## xcutiekatiex

i got kats it took bout 2 months lol

----------


## leo_is_so_fit!!

how big does the envolopes av to b?

----------


## xcutiekatiex

big enough to get a post card in

----------


## leo_is_so_fit!!

thanks

----------


## squarelady

I've been collecting autographs for nearly three years now so if anyone wants to know anything I'm hoping I could help!  :Smile:

----------


## Treacle

> I've been collecting autographs for nearly three years now so if anyone wants to know anything I'm hoping I could help!


That's very kind of you  :Smile:

----------


## squarelady

> That's very kind of you


Well, I thought since I've been collecting a while it might help. Plus if someone could of helped me when I first started it would of come in useful!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Flozza

what does everyone put in their letters i'm always a bit confused, any tips??

----------


## Flozza

and would you be able to scan any of them onto this thread

----------


## squarelady

> what does everyone put in their letters i'm always a bit confused, any tips??


Well, always call them by their name _not_ the character name. Tell them you're a fan, a bit about why you like them or their character (or both!), mention a storyline that you've enjoyed that they've done recently. You could always wish them good luck in the future at the end, it's always a nice thing do to! - I wouldn't ask for it to be personalised...I think that's a little rude..and forward! If you're lucky they will write a message on the card and some of the messages are really lovely! Maybe just put at the end that you appreciate them taking the time to read your letter? (remember they are very busy!) - That's what I usually write in my letters generally  :Big Grin: 

There are some scanned Eastenders cards in this topic --> http://www.soapboards.co.uk/forums/s...ead.php?t=4074

----------


## Treacle

> Well, always call them by their name _not_ the character name. Tell them you're a fan, a bit about why you like them or their character (or both!), mention a storyline that you've enjoyed that they've done recently. You could always wish them good luck in the future at the end, it's always a nice thing do to! - I wouldn't ask for it to be personalised...I think that's a little rude..and forward! If you're lucky they will write a message on the card and some of the messages are really lovely! Maybe just put at the end that you appreciate them taking the time to read your letter? (remember they are very busy!) - That's what I usually write in my letters generally


And do they personalise them for you?

----------


## squarelady

> And do they personalise them for you?


Yes, well not all the time. I think it depends more on the actor and how long they've got to really read the letters but yes. The majority of mine do. If you want to know specifics I can let you know. A couple haven't even written back!   :Thumbsdown:

----------


## Treacle

I've got Jessie Wallace, June Brown, Tracy-Ann Oberman and Barbara Windsor.

I don't really collect them anymore. I used to have more but have lost them. 

I am going to start to send off for them again.

----------


## squarelady

I had a break for a couple of months and then they started getting new cast cards so I started writing again. I've already got Joel and Tracy Ann's cast cards so I've sent of magazine articles to see if they will sign them for me. I'm still waiting but it's only been three weeks and I know Joel's been filming his exit stuff this last couple of weeks!

----------


## Treacle

The cards change periodically. I know my Dot one is out of date. I wish they would just keep the same picture lol because then I feel like I'm missing out.

----------


## squarelady

I know what you mean, by the time I've written off and got one back he card's changed!

----------


## Treacle

It's dreadfully annoying.

----------


## .:Kitz:.

I'm writing my letter to June right now!! lol  :Big Grin:

----------


## .:Kitz:.

If you are writing to more than one person do you have to do a seperate envelope for each of them?

----------


## squarelady

> If you are writing to more than one person do you have to do a seperate envelope for each of them?


*If you want to write to more than one actor, you must write a separate letter to each cast member. The letter only needs to contain your request for an autograph, but you can write more if you wish.*

^^ Thats from the Eastenders website. I _think_ if you write a seperate letter to each actor and then put all the letters into one big envelope and send it that's fine!  :Big Grin:

----------


## .:Kitz:.

> *If you want to write to more than one actor, you must write a separate letter to each cast member. The letter only needs to contain your request for an autograph, but you can write more if you wish.*
> 
> ^^ Thats from the Eastenders website. I _think_ if you write a seperate letter to each actor and then put all the letters into one big envelope and send it that's fine!


Oh good, thanks squarelady!  :Thumbsup:

----------


## squarelady

> Oh good, thanks squarelady!


That's alright! Anytime!  :Big Grin:

----------


## i_luv_dennis

i sent of for some yesterday

----------


## squarelady

> i sent of for some yesterday


Cool! Who did you send off for?

----------


## .:Kitz:.

Does the letter have to be formal, or can it be informal? And how long does it have to be??

----------


## squarelady

> Does the letter have to be formal, or can it be informal? And how long does it have to be??


Whatever you want! They ask you to put your address in the top right hand corner but I usually write very informally. I mean I'm polite but it's not like you're applying for a job or anything. And if can be as long as you want it to be. You can just ask for an autograph if that's all you want or you can write a little bit more saying what you like about their storylines..etc...etc

----------


## .:Kitz:.

> Whatever you want! They ask you to put your address in the top right hand corner but I usually write very informally. I mean I'm polite but it's not like you're applying for a job or anything. And if can be as long as you want it to be. You can just ask for an autograph if that's all you want or you can write a little bit more saying what you like about their storylines..etc...etc


Ok, thanks for the help!!!  :Cheer:

----------


## squarelady

> Ok, thanks for the help!!!


That's alright!  :Big Grin:

----------


## di marco

i think i might start sending off for some   :Smile:

----------


## WattsRulee

omg!! i didnt put my adress on the letter but i put it on the SAE!! is tht ok?

----------


## leo_is_so_fit!!

i dont know WattsRulee

----------


## squarelady

> omg!! i didnt put my adress on the letter but i put it on the SAE!! is tht ok?


It should be. Putting the address on the letter is a relatively new thing so that they know which letter goes with which envelope. I'm sure it'll be fine!  :Big Grin:

----------


## *cinderella*

How do you send off for them?

----------


## i_luv_dennis

> Cool! Who did you send off for?


dennis and sharon

----------


## squarelady

> How do you send off for them?


Right a letter to the actor and actress, enclose a stamped addressed envelope and send it to -

The actor/actress's name
Eastenders
BBC Elstree Centre
Clarendon Road
Borehamwood
Herts
WD6 1JF

 :Big Grin:

----------


## xcutiekatiex

> has any 1 actually got kim/sam mitchell's autograph nobody knows cause i sent mine away bout 3months ago


hey flozza i have sams mine came in a bout two weeks so yours is weird?!?  :Ponder:

----------


## xcutiekatiex

*hey guys i thought i would tell you which ones i have sent off for and which ones i have recieved and tell you how long it took*

*i have got*  

adam woodyatts - took three weeks
shana swash- two weeks
charlie g hawkins - two weeks 
kacey ainsworth - three to four weeks
kim medcalf - two weeks

*
im waiting for* 
shane ritchies
jake maskall
joel beckett
joe swash
jessie walise
bill murray
lacey turner
tracey ann oberman 
wendy richards

so quite alot lol i hope they come soon i sent them all off together bout a month ago

----------


## squarelady

> hey flozza i have sams mine came in a bout two weeks so yours is weird?!?


The time they take varies depending on their filming scheldules

----------


## xcutiekatiex

yay i got wendy richards autograph today she also sent me a picture postcard of betty which is really sweet that only took 6 days!

----------


## squarelady

> yay i got wendy richards autograph today she also sent me a picture postcard of betty which is really sweet that only took 6 days!


Arrr! I got Betty's photocard (I've actually got two because I wrote off for the dogs and then Wendy sent me one too!) - I'm waiting for Joel & Tracy Ann!

----------


## Layne

> Arrr! I got Betty's photocard (I've actually got two because I wrote off for the dogs and then Wendy sent me one too!) - I'm waiting for Joel & Tracy Ann!


I'm still waiting on Joel i've wrote twice to him!   :Confused:   must be a very busy man!
I'm also waiting on Nigel, Tish, Lacey, i think thatis it!

How do ya send off for the dogs?

And des anyone know if/how you send off for a cast photo? I've got the 2003 one courtesy of a friend!, is there a more recent one?
Layne
xxx

----------


## squarelady

I've wrote to Joel three times and my friends written once. He must be very busy! I first wrote in January!
You write to the Eastenders desk for the Cast Photos but the 2003 one is the most recent one they've got at the moment.

----------


## samantha nixon

it took a couple of weeks for my sam and zoe ones to come through and mine and my sisters were both personalized

----------


## squarelady

> it took a couple of weeks for my sam and zoe ones to come through and mine and my sisters were both personalized


Michelle and Kim always personalise  :Big Grin:

----------


## squarelady

For Layne (and anyone else who was wondering)

If you want cast cards that are unsigned, or the cards for the dogs or the 2003 Cast Photo you just have to write to _'Whom It May Concern'_. Do the same as you would with a normal actor or actreess (stamped addressed envelope etc...) and send it to -

Eastenders Helpdesk
BBC Elstree Centre 
Calrendon Road
Borehamwood
Herts
WD6 1DF

 :Big Grin:

----------


## hannah-mj

so when sending one off , which envelope do you stamp , because it says ''no need for a stamp''(or somehing like that) on the EE website so i jus put one on both because i didnt understand , what do you do ?

----------


## di marco

> so when sending one off , which envelope do you stamp , because it says ''no need for a stamp''(or somehing like that) on the EE website so i jus put one on both because i didnt understand , what do you do ?


you dont need a stamp on the envelope addressed to you but you do need a stamp on the envelope with the bbc address on it (if that makes sense)

----------


## Layne

> For Layne (and anyone else who was wondering)
> 
> If you want cast cards that are unsigned, or the cards for the dogs or the 2003 Cast Photo you just have to write to _'Whom It May Concern'_. Do the same as you would with a normal actor or actreess (stamped addressed envelope etc...) and send it to -
> 
> Eastenders Helpdesk
> BBC Elstree Centre 
> Calrendon Road
> Borehamwood
> Herts
> WD6 1DF


Thanks honey will do!!!
*Hugs*

----------


## Bryan

:Smile:   i ent got no signed photos as of yet (havenyt got the guts to ask for one) but...

i have a signed script by micheal higgs (andy) and kim medcalf (sam) won it for that competition about writing andy hunter's biography... woulda won but i thoiught the rules sed maximum of 500 words, that wasnt the case so i coulda done loads to win... ah well.

starnbgely enough the episode is the one that i missed, the only one i missed in years, how scary!!! the one when billy tried to date some woman in a bar to get over mo: it dent even have sam and andy it, so god knows why they signed that script

hoped they'd give me the wedding one wid peggy in it,   :Smile:   ah well

bondboffin

----------


## xsoftladybugx

I got philip dowlings today i was so chuffed  :Big Grin:   :Wub:

----------


## samantha nixon

would you be able to post a pic

----------


## xsoftladybugx

Sorry, dont know how x

----------


## samantha nixon

ok thanks anyway is it a proper ee cast card or is it just a picture

----------


## xsoftladybugx

Sent it to his manage/agents adress so its only a pic but i still love it!!!!

----------


## samantha nixon

ok thanks i want to try and get it aswell

----------


## matt1378

how long does it take to get autographs? i`ve just sent off a letter to Kim Medcalf

----------


## Jessie Wallace

They all take different times, my lastest kim one took about a month, but it may take longer now as she's not filming at Eastenders anymmore so they gotta send your request to her. So allow about 2 months for hers i would think.

----------


## Leo_in_ee_rules

I can't believe you got Philip Dowlings autograph, you'r so lucky .I sent off for his, but only to eastenders address, do you still think i will get it, or will i have to send it to his managers address?

----------


## hannah-mj

> I got a babs windsor one and a Peggy one!!
> 
> The babs windsor one is like actually babs, and the peggy one well you no is a cast card!


oh cool , i just got a babs one ... i want a peggy one !"

----------


## i_luv_dennis

cool

----------


## xsoftladybugx

> I can't believe you got Philip Dowlings autograph, you'r so lucky .I sent off for his, but only to eastenders address, do you still think i will get it, or will i have to send it to his managers address?


No its fine to send it to that adress, they will pass it on to his manager and he will send it back to you hope you get yours soon!

----------


## Bryan

ive got ricky groves autograph and another babs one sent to me in recent days, still awaiting a fair few tough

----------


## Leo_in_ee_rules

> No its fine to send it to that adress, they will pass it on to his manager and he will send it back to you hope you get yours soon!


Thanks yer me to!

----------


## callummc

my siter got signed kat and alfie ones today after waiting 18 months,must be doing them before they leave,anyone know if theres a peggy one yet,she got a unsigned babs one but really wanted a peggy one for her collection,anyone know if theres a new sharon one with sharon rickman on it,

----------


## i_luv_dennis

i dont no im still waiting for mine after 6 months

----------


## Leo_in_ee_rules

It seems like no autographs heve been signed for Eastenders this time, as people seem to get autographs every two weeks, but its been 3 weeks!

----------


## Bryan

im shocked to get one off jessie wallace! i thought shed not bother signing autographs, as she seems rather snobby like that but no complaints, shes give me a signed castcard!!!!!   :Cheer:   :Cheer:

----------


## Layne

> im shocked to get one off jessie wallace! i thought shed not bother signing autographs, as she seems rather snobby like that but no complaints, shes give me a signed castcard!!!!!


I got one off her today too!
And i got one from Kara Tointon (dawn miller) yesterday!

----------


## Jessie Wallace

I got mine from Ray Brooks today. It just say's To Dawn, Ray Brooks. I'll post it sometime soon.

----------


## i_luv_dennis

when did any ones shana swash took to come

----------


## Bryan

hopefully ill get my ray and kara ones today or soon as i sent for them just before dawn and layne did, fingers crossed

whats kara's look like becuase i havent seen hers at all yet?

----------


## Jessie Wallace

Thats what Kara's looks like hun.

----------


## Jessie Wallace

> when did any ones shana swash took to come


If you mean how long did it take, mine to ages, i wrote to her when she first arrived in the show, it took months and months to arrive.

----------


## i_luv_dennis

thanks 
i sent of for kara's today and nana . rosie keith kat alfie gus chrissie peggy and jake

----------


## Jessie Wallace

Kool, hope you get them soon.

----------


## i_luv_dennis

and me lol

----------


## hannah-mj

i got louisa lytton , lacey turner , charlie g hawkins , petra letang , barbara windsor , steve mcfadden all at the NTA's  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  (and simon cowells lol )

----------


## samantha nixon

youre well lucky did you get any photos of them

----------


## hannah-mj

> youre well lucky did you get any photos of them


Yep all of them  :Big Grin:  and one actually WITH cahrlie g hawkins (omg he is gorgeous lol) and WITH louisa lytton (omg sooo pretty) xxxx

----------


## Leo_in_ee_rules

I got mohammeds (gus) autograph today!I havent had any for ages!

----------


## i_luv_dennis

i sent of for his how long did yours take to come

----------


## Jada-GDR

*i havent got any  i should send off for some*

----------


## Leo_in_ee_rules

> i sent of for his how long did yours take to come


erm, mine took about 2 months!

----------


## hannah-mj

I got barbara windsors! i already have it from when i sent off for it (it was ust a barabara windsor one -not a peggy one) and also from when i met her , but when i met her i took a photo , so i sent a letter asking her to sign it and she did!  :Big Grin:  sent it on saturday got it on friday  :Big Grin:  she also sent a peggy one with it  :Big Grin:

----------


## shannisrules

hi i want to send off for some autographs including shana swash do i put my adress in the letter that im sending her im confused about how the layout should be please help

----------


## i_luv_dennis

yeah you do and on the envolpope you put on autographs

----------


## Jessie Wallace

> hi i want to send off for some autographs including shana swash do i put my adress in the letter that im sending her im confused about how the layout should be please help


Your envelope should look something like this :-

----------


## callummc

my sister got jake moon this morning,she was really suprised cos she sent for it not long after he came the first time and give up when he left and was considering sending again then it arrived out of the blue

----------


## *cinderella*

I got Michelle Ryans today and I sent off for it the week Zoe left Eastenders and didnt think I would get it but I did and its personalised!! It rocks its the best one ive got!

----------


## Jada-GDR

i should send off for some  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## i_luv_dennis

i got noamis to day cant spell today lol

----------


## megan999

Has anyone got Charlie Clement's(Bradley Branning) autograph? just wondering how long it takes

----------


## Layne

I got Joel Becketts new cast card and i got amanda mealings through a few weeks ago  :Smile:

----------


## x Amby x

I already have Joel Becketts and Lacey Turners, Laceys only took 3 weeks!! Im still waiting for Joe Swash <3 Kara Tointon and Matt DiAngelo! Does anyone know how long they take??

----------


## megan999

I wrote to Matt DiAngelo last week. I've got Lacey Turner's autograph & Louisa Lyton

----------


## samantha nixon

i worte to matt, tom, chips, lacey and shana the other day and i got my rosie marcel one today

----------


## nicole28

Yes, I would like to send off for some, but I will probably never remember lol! I have a bad memory!

----------


## i_luv_dennis

i got my deano one in a week and i sent of for staceys ages ago

----------


## dddMac1

not got any but i would love to get Lacey Turner and Louisa Lyton's Autographs

----------


## ~*~Leanne~*~

ive got laceys and louissa's but louissa looks really young in hers

----------


## megan999

I GOT MATT DI ANGELO'S AUTOGRAPH TODAY!! It only took 5 days!!!

----------


## x Amby x

> I GOT MATT DI ANGELO'S AUTOGRAPH TODAY!! It only took 5 days!!!


did it only take 5 days, i sent off for mine about 3 weeks ago and it still hasnt come  :Crying:   :Crying:   :Crying:   :Crying:   :Crying:   :Crying:

----------


## megan999

Don't worry I-Lov-Joe-Swash, I guess I was just lucky. Some actors I wrote to last year never got back to me! In the envelope with Matt Di Angelo's autographed castcard, there was a printed note (done on a computer, not his actual handwriting, unfortunately!). It says "Thank you, so very much for taking the time to write to me, unfortuanately, I'm unable to write back as it's quite a hectic schedule here at Eastenders.......but I'm loving every minute of it.!!!! Best wishes Matt Di Angelo (Deano Wickes)"  :Wub:

----------


## samantha nixon

ah i sent mine of about a week ago i think so i should get mine soon

----------


## x Amby x

> Don't worry I-Lov-Joe-Swash, I guess I was just lucky. Some actors I wrote to last year never got back to me! In the envelope with Matt Di Angelo's autographed castcard, there was a printed note (done on a computer, not his actual handwriting, unfortunately!). It says "Thank you, so very much for taking the time to write to me, unfortuanately, I'm unable to write back as it's quite a hectic schedule here at Eastenders.......but I'm loving every minute of it.!!!! Best wishes Matt Di Angelo (Deano Wickes)"


Awwww how sweet. Matt's gorgeous lol i hope i get a note too lol!  :Wub:   :Wub:   :Wub:  

Thank You for telling me this your a babe  :Thumbsup:   xxxxxxx

----------


## megan999

> Awwww how sweet. Matt's gorgeous lol i hope i get a note too lol!    
> 
> Thank You for telling me this your a babe   xxxxxxx


You're welcome   :Smile:  I hope I get Charlie Clement's autograph soon, I think he's great!   :Heart:

----------


## megan999

I got Charlie Clement's autograph today!!!    :Wub:   It took about a week  :Cheer:

----------


## samantha nixon

i got 3 shane richie ones today

----------


## i_luv_dennis

i havent got shane richies i have sent of for it ages ago but now he has left i dont think that that i will get it now any way now he is as left.

----------


## kerry4nigel

I've got three of Shane's autographs i wrote to him so many times last year for his autograph and it never came now there all coming at once! I got Matt Di Angelo's autograph the other day as well!   :Cheer:

----------


## samantha nixon

> i havent got shane richies i have sent of for it ages ago but now he has left i dont think that that i will get it now any way now he is as left.


hiya 
if you want the ee cast card if you write to his agent that is what you get sent, or you can email him through his website

----------


## Bree

well a couple of days ago my mate emma gave me tracy-ann obermans thats my first ever AutoGraph  :Stick Out Tongue:  x.x.x.

----------


## samantha nixon

ah youve got a kind mate do you think youll carry on collecting them

----------


## Bree

yea i think i will thats if i dont forget im a bit ditzey really lol but my friends is one of the kindest people i have ever met thats why shes the best mate ever lol  :Stick Out Tongue:  x.x.x

----------


## samantha nixon

yeah so get writitng some letters lol and with ee you only had to put a stamp on the envelope to the studios they pay for the one sent to you

----------


## Bree

aww cool thanks for the info hunni  :Smile:  x.x.x

----------


## megan999

Hi, I have about 15 autographed cast cards now, and was wondering how other people display/keep theirs?? I had some autographs before and used to blu-tack them to my wall but the pen faded cos of the daylight. So I was thinking of getting a photoalbum or something??   :Searchme:  Thanks for your help  :Smile:

----------


## samantha nixon

i have all mine in photo albums and they keep really good none of the pen has faded or anything

----------


## megan999

> i have all mine in photo albums and they keep really good none of the pen has faded or anything


Thanks, I shall go to the shop ASAP   :Big Grin:

----------


## Layne

All of mine are sealing in plastic wallets and then stuck into my photo-ey album kinda thing! 
Well apart from my nigel and tracy-ann ones which are framed on my wall!

 :Cheer:  i have Nigel harmans, now! It was waiting for me when i got back from holiday!  :Wub:

----------


## megan999

> All of mine are sealing in plastic wallets and then stuck into my photo-ey album kinda thing! 
> Well apart from my nigel and tracy-ann ones which are framed on my wall!
> 
>  i have Nigel harmans, now! It was waiting for me when i got back from holiday!


I wish I had Nigel Harman's autograph!!   :Wub:  How long did it take for you to get it? I wrote to him in October last year

----------


## samantha nixon

me and my sis have wrote to nigel twice once august 2004 and then sometime in 200 and we havent got anything back

----------


## Layne

Yeh me too, i have sent him countless letters! But i sent this one and got a reply within a week (okay maybe 2!)  :Cheer:  I'm so happy i finally got one!

----------


## samantha nixon

did you do his agent as i done his agent for my sister the other week

----------


## the_watts_rule

I have about 20 of them and keep them in a photo album expect my Nigel and Letitia ones which are on my wall in a frame. I got my Nigel Harman one in about a month. It's personalised too!  :Wub:

----------


## samantha nixon

oh you lot all have nigel and letitias

----------


## Layne

> oh you lot all have nigel and letitias


I don't have letitia's  :Sad:  I have like all of the EE cast's but some aren't signed, they are just blank! But i am sending them off to get signed when mummey buys me some stamps!

----------


## samantha nixon

yeah i might get some unsighned ones soon as there easier to get but so far all of mine are signed except for the dogs obviously

----------


## Bryan

so far this year ive received:

deano
calry
bradley
chrissie
jake
sonia
zoe
stacey

i have a lot more in my collection plus these!

----------


## Layne

> so far this year ive received:
> 
> deano
> calry
> bradley
> chrissie
> jake
> sonia
> zoe
> ...


I must sent of for the newer cast members cards!

----------


## megan999

I have 17 autographs. These are:Nana Moon,Chrissie Watts,Sam Hunter,Pauline Fowler & Betty,Pat Evans,Peggy Mitchell,Mo Harris,Charlie Slater,Deano Wicks,Ruby Allen,
Stacey Slater,Bradley Branning,Dot Branning,Jim Branning,Kat Slater,2 x Alfie Moon :Smile:

----------


## x Amby x

everyones gt Deano ones, mine still hasnt come through yet, ive sent off for loads and i dont seem to get any autographs for ages  :Sad:

----------


## *cinderella*

i have stacey, ruby, billy, zoe, kat, tina and chris parkers.

i must send off for bradley and deanos cos i love them both!

----------


## Layne

I got another joel one today! Its his old one, and i now have like 3, Which is slightly weird i never sent off for that many, or did i!

----------


## megan999

> everyones gt Deano ones, mine still hasnt come through yet, ive sent off for loads and i dont seem to get any autographs for ages


When you send off letters to actors do you enclose a SAE with each one?? That's what I do. Don't need to put a stamp on the SAE's though

----------


## x Amby x

yeah i do! they always take ages lol. I just sent off for Carly, Honey and Demi.

----------


## megan999

> yeah i do! they always take ages lol. I just sent off for Carly, Honey and Demi.


Some people take ages, but don't make the mistake I made and buy them off a certain website and then end up with duplicates when the real thing turns up!!!   :Wal2l:   :Wal2l:   :Wal2l:

----------


## x Amby x

lol. Ive sent like 3 letters to Joe Swash, ill probably end up with 3 autographs lol!

----------


## nicole28

No, I haven't sent off for any, although, I might!

----------


## megan999

Does anyone have Garry's (Ricky Grove's) autograph? I wrote about 2 months ago.

----------


## Layne

> Does anyone have Garry's (Ricky Grove's) autograph? I wrote about 2 months ago.


Yeh i have, ot does take a while urmm i can't remember excatly how long it took but it did take a while!
I have Jenna Russells autograph (she played Sarah Brown in Guys and Dolls)
I wrote to her and sent her a G&D postcard and she sent it back all signed and wrote a little note for me she is soooo seet  :Wub:  <3 x

----------


## x Amby x

i've just got Emma Bartons in the post, it says 'Dear Amber, With Love Emma Barton xx' how sweet! lol

----------


## samantha nixon

i dont seem to be getting mine back from any soap/drama i sent 4 ee ones of nearly a month ago and havent even got chips back yet when i got welards and bettys in 2 days

----------


## Bryan

in the past week theyve been coming in thick and fast, ive had:

Emma Barton
Nicky Henson
Ray Brooks (x2)
Kara Tointon

im still expecting Dave Hill, Charlie Jones, Phil Daniels, Tom Ellis, James Alexandrou, Angela Wynters, Billy Murray, Cliff Parisi, Joseph Kpboei, Mohammed George, Steve Mcfadden, David Spinx, Shana Swash and Charle G Hawkins.

I have a big big collection of Eastenders autographs now and am onto my 3rd book!!!!

----------


## samantha nixon

i wrote to kara and emma and havent had theres yet

----------


## x Amby x

Just receieved my Kellie Shirley Autograph, shes such a sweetie! I sent off the letter for a requestion, she wrote me a little message on there 'To Amber, Thanks for all the support lots of love Kellie Shirley' and then even though i sent a self addressed envelope for her to send the sutograph photo in she used and envelope from the BBC and wrote out my address herself! Shes now one of my faves! lol xxx

----------


## samantha nixon

im gonna send f hers as shes well nice is it a nice pic of her on the card

----------


## kirsty_g

whats the address for waterloo road

----------


## pinkfirefly

I sent off for peggy, alfie, sharon and Kat in November, I got peggy a week later but i'm still waiting for the rest

----------


## i_luv_dennis

> whats the address for waterloo road


this is the eastenders section try waterloo road

----------


## samantha nixon

> I sent off for peggy, alfie, sharon and Kat in November, I got peggy a week later but i'm still waiting for the rest


you wont get kat and alfie unless they get passed on and youll only get sharons when she starts filming again

----------


## Jessie Wallace

I got another Shane Richie  one the other day, so that must have been sent on to him, or he took it with him, i wrote like ages ago.

----------


## samantha nixon

yeah we got a shane one aswell the other day so we have 5 now which is good as there all different

----------


## i_luv_dennis

i sent of for his ages ago aswell maybe i will get one soon then i also sent of for honey dawn carly kevin grant peggy phil ben stacey

----------


## i_luv_dennis

i just got kellie shirley's autograph i scan it and i post it so you can see it

----------


## i_luv_dennis

here it is

----------


## Layne

I just posted a few pictures of my fav's  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Bryan

Just To Let Eastenders Autograph Collectors know:

James Alexandrou (Martin)

Laurie Brett (Jane)

Have new cast cards, with new images  :Smile:

----------


## x Amby x

I got a lot of autographs at the British Soap Awards yesterday so my collection now is:
Lacey Turner x2
Emma Barton x2
Kellie Shirley x2
Joel Beckett x2 <--- they're cast cards and ones the signed on paper here are some more from yesterday
Kara Tointon
James Alexandrou
Charlie Clements
Matt Di Angelo
Shana Swash
Joe Swash
Laurie Brett
Petra Letang
Tiana Benjamin
Megan Jossa
Melissa Suffield
Kacey Ainsworth

----------


## samantha nixon

> Just To Let Eastenders Autograph Collectors know:
> 
> James Alexandrou (Martin)
> 
> Laurie Brett (Jane)
> 
> Have new cast cards, with new images


they have had them for a little while i have lauries and its really nice better than her other one

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

> im still expecting Charlie Jones


Does Charlie have a cast card if so im writing a letter tonight i think his fab

----------


## Jessie Wallace

> Does Charlie have a cast card if so im writing a letter tonight i think his fab


Yes both Charlie's have cast cards.

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

> Yes both Charlie's have cast cards.


Cool ill write a letter tonight then i love him, is it a nice one??

----------


## samantha nixon

this is charlie jones one

by the way the person whos this is knows im using it

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

> this is charlie jones one
> 
> by the way the person whos this is knows im using it


Thanks for that now im even more determined to write to Eastenders thats fab

----------


## Bryan

I got Gillain Wright's castcard today, she plays Jean Slater.

She wrote a nice long letter to accompany it aswell  :Smile:  

  Spoiler:     She said in the letter that she has no idea if she is going back into Eastenders or not!  :EEK!:   :Crying:

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

> I got Gillain Wright's castcard today, she plays Jean Slater.
> 
> She wrote a nice long letter to accompany it aswell  
> 
>   Spoiler:     She said in the letter that she has no idea if she is going back into Eastenders or not!


Was it a cast card you got from her?? im writing my letter now i only get the blank ones because im off to Elstree again in the summer and i would prefere they got signed there

Does anyone know if Courtney has one??

----------


## Bryan

> Was it a cast card you got from her?? im writing my letter now i only get the blank ones because im off to Elstree again in the summer and i would prefere they got signed there
> 
> Does anyone know if Courtney has one??


it was a professional cast card from her agent.

Courtney did have one, but she's not there anymore to sign it.

----------


## Xx-Vicky-xX

> it was a professional cast card from her agent.
> 
> Courtney did have one, but she's not there anymore to sign it.


Okay thanks, most of the people i have aint in it anymore  :Rotfl:

----------


## Bryan

> Okay thanks, most of the people i have aint in it anymore


thats not exactly difficult seen as half the cast have moved on!  :Lol:  

if you have megan jossa (courtney's) blank cast card then send it along with your letter to Eastenders, and they will pass it on to her agent.

----------


## x Amby x

I got a Birthday card today from some of the cast! It was over 3 weeks late but better late than never! I sent off a card beofre my birthday and they wrote in it and signed it! I got it signed by Lacey Turner, Joe Swash, Jo Joyner, Kellie Shirley, Rob Kazinsky and Tiana Benjamin! Joe Swash wrote me a lil personal message too  :Wub: !Such a great suprise seeing as ive had a crap day! lol x

----------


## Lindy

Wow that's really nice, you'll have to scan it to show us all.

----------


## Layne

Aww that is nice  :Smile:  Nice thing to get on your birthday too.

Just been reading through some of this thread, i was soo impaitent  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

I randomly got some cast cards through a while back, including one of Rob [Sean].

I also have, Nigel's autograph x3 and x2 personalised.
& Leslie Granthams x1 personalised also.

& i am gutted i forgot to get Letitia to sign anything when we met her  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Got to caught up in the moment i think!

----------


## Cherryz

I was thinking of writing to Rob Kazinsky for an autograph, but I have no idea what to write in the letter lol, any ideas?

----------


## samantha nixon

> I was thinking of writing to Rob Kazinsky for an autograph, but I have no idea what to write in the letter lol, any ideas?



i have rob's and in my letter and in all my other ones i have wrote i just tell them what i have seen them in, what i liked about there characters, my fav storylin they have had and i sometimes ask them a question depends on who it is

----------

